# My kribs have spawned!!



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I noticed this morning at feeding time how the 2 were being very aggressive. They were chasing everyone away from the one rock. I looked closer and saw the female squeeze through a tiny crack under the rock! This is usually where the crab had made a burrow and hangs out, but I guess they took it over. I also noticed that the usually balloon like female was a lot skinnier...So I got out a flashlight, and I could see all along the top of the rock there are eggs!! My camera is charging right now, so I will get a pic later. But here are the Ma and Pa:









What should I do when they hatch? The other fish arn't really into eating babies, but if they are small enough then they will.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Everything eats fry. WIth most fish you'd want to use fungicide on the eggs to prevent fungus that usually attacks fish eggs but they should be fine krib eggs are tough. You dont have to do a whole lot. If the parents are good they will crush food for the babies through their gills. Do frequent water changes with outgassed water or ideally put the babies in their own cycled tank w/ a sponge filter and do w/c's daily. Use a marble in a jar to crush flake if no other food is available like baby brine shrimp or hikari first bites


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have baby brine shrimp eggs you could hatch them and feed the babies. When I crush flakes for fry I put them in a baggie and while watching TV just crush them by hand....or give them to my son, LOL little boys love to break or crush things  I mix a few types of flakes together like high protein, shrimp and tropical flakes.


----------

